# September 11th Remembrance Day



## knight1fox3 (Sep 11, 2015)

Not much to say here, other than to just reflect on that day's horrific events.  Hard to believe it's been 14 years...


----------



## kevo_55 (Sep 11, 2015)

I can't believe it's been 14 years.

I was just a punk kid fresh out of college when all this crazy stuff happened.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Sep 11, 2015)

Kind of scary how time slips by.


----------



## goodal (Sep 11, 2015)

My thoughts exactly. Seems like yesterday. I find I use that as a reference point when thinking about when things in my life happened. Even though I was not personally affected, it made a significant impact on my life and still does.


----------



## NJmike PE (Sep 11, 2015)

definitely seems like yesterday. I can recall almost every detail of that day.


----------



## MetsFan (Sep 11, 2015)

I can't believe it's been 14 years...


----------



## engineergurl (Sep 11, 2015)

I will never forget driving down a deserted airport road, alone, watching 174th escort diverted planes into the airport. I worked for a check processing place back then and we went into contingency mode because they weren't sure if it the attack was targeting financial institutions, most of the phones didn't work because the lines were overloaded and it took a while to actually find out who was lost and who was safe

With all that said, to see hour our country pulled together in the aftermath, the support neighbors gave neighbors, the patriotism it made me truly proud to be an American, I often think back to that day and those that followed when I get frustrated with what I see on the news and wonder if people really do remember...


----------



## csb (Sep 11, 2015)

This firefighter, Mike Kehoe, survived the day, but his picture will always haunt me. He's heading UP into that building.

I remember calling my mom, because my confirmation sponsor worked at the Pentagon at the time. He had most recently complained about "these damn renovations" and having to move his office and when the first reports came in, it said it was a newly renovated part of the building.

I never, ever, ever want to have to find my son, husband, parents' name on a list. I never want to search from hospital to hospital. Good gosh.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (Sep 11, 2015)

knight1fox3 said:


> Not much to say here, other than to just reflect on that day's horrific events.  Hard to believe it's been 14 years...


Ditto


----------



## envirotex (Sep 11, 2015)

We were watching the Today Show...we stopped watching morning TV/news. Even if it had never been replayed, I would remember the South Tower falling down.


----------



## NJmike PE (Sep 11, 2015)

http://www.snopes.com/rumors/buscemi.asp

A little known story about a pretty well known actor.


----------



## P-E (Sep 11, 2015)

I read some accounts of the day on the train ride home. So emotional. So sad. Peace be with the departed.


----------



## engineergurl (Sep 11, 2015)

power-engineer said:


> I read some accounts of the day on the train ride home. So emotional. So sad. Peace be with the departed.




wait a minute... are you one of dem kids that weren't old enough


----------



## P-E (Sep 11, 2015)

engineergurl said:


> power-engineer said:
> 
> 
> > I read some accounts of the day on the train ride home. So emotional. So sad. Peace be with the departed.
> ...


Nope. I was 8 yrs out of college. Ironically was working on the World Trade Center boston.


----------



## engineergurl (Sep 11, 2015)

power-engineer said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> > power-engineer said:
> ...


wow, so your like old


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (Sep 11, 2015)

This is going to sound odd. I was in class/college when the first plane hit. Got out of class and went to the gym, did my 30 minute routine, and kept thinking it was odd that no one was there. Got home and turned on the TV, holy cow!


----------



## P-E (Sep 11, 2015)

Don't feel old. Older yes, old nah.


----------



## P-E (Sep 11, 2015)

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> This is going to sound odd. I was in class/college when the first plane hit. Got out of class and went to the gym, did my 30 minute routine, and kept thinking it was odd that no one was there. Got home and turned on the TV, holy cow!


I stayed a work. Was nervous to get on the subway. So much confusion that day. Felt like anything bad could happen anywhere.


----------



## YMZ PE (Sep 11, 2015)

NJmike PE said:


> http://www.snopes.com/rumors/buscemi.asp
> 
> A little known story about a pretty well known actor.


Amazing.

I was an angry high school senior at the time. I remember feeling like the world was ending. But it kept going, and we kept seeing stories about the rescue efforts and the bravery of the NYC emergency responders. I started to develop more faith in people after that.


----------

